# getting crayon off flat paint walls



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

DD colored on my dining room wall today with Crayolas. Trouble is, the paint in there is flat paint. Yeah, I know, what bozo paints with flat paint with a toddler around, but it's a rented place so I had no choice. Is it possible to clean flat paint? I don't mind strong chemicals, even, just this once. It's a high traffic doorway and it looks terrible now.


----------



## tresleo (Mar 15, 2004)

subbing...we have flat paint with crayon on it, too.


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

They weren't the washable kind? FWIW I always buy the washable kind, I haven't found anything yet it doesn't come off of.

Have you tried scrubbing it at all? Personally I would try scrubbing it with just regular soap and water. That's what I use to clena the crayon off. I think the problem with flat paint is that it may be damaged colorwise by the scrubbing. Is it just plain white? you could always get a small pint of paint and just paint over the spot afterwards.


----------



## blumom2boyz (Jun 13, 2006)

mr clean magic eraser...works great!


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blumom2boyz* 
mr clean magic eraser...works great!


i second this. i haven't found much a magic eraser doesnt clean.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

We had the same problem inside the kids closet. We got all but the RED off with the Magic Eraser. With the RED, the Magic Eraser just smeared it around. I think I am going to have to get some KILZ and some more paint and paint over the area.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I agree, the mr. clean sponge is amazing. I too live in a rental with cheap flat paint. I swear it's just primer. If someone looks at it too hard is scuffs







:


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mightymoo* 
They weren't the washable kind? FWIW I always buy the washable kind, I haven't found anything yet it doesn't come off of.

Have you tried scrubbing it at all? Personally I would try scrubbing it with just regular soap and water. That's what I use to clena the crayon off. I think the problem with flat paint is that it may be damaged colorwise by the scrubbing. Is it just plain white? you could always get a small pint of paint and just paint over the spot afterwards.

The crayon is washable, but flat paint isn't. It'll water-stain the wall, and leave a mark that even more paint wont' cover.

I'm gonna break out of my naturalness and give the Magic Eraser a try. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
The crayon is washable, but flat paint isn't. It'll water-stain the wall, and leave a mark that even more paint wont' cover.

I'm gonna break out of my naturalness and give the Magic Eraser a try. Thanks for the idea!

I'm not familiar with flat paint, it may end up water staining the wall, but I am familiar with water stains. Just FYI, you can cover water stains with primer, then paint. We take care of most of our wall scuffs, etc by just using the leftover paint to occaisionally paint over them. (but we don't rent either)

I had forgotten about the magic eraser, that does work well.


----------



## Mallori (Mar 11, 2004)

Love the magic eraser!









I discovered it removes scuff marks off of linoleum quite well too. It's all I use on my kitchen floor now. You have to be careful though, as I've learned you cannot use it on a countertop, it will remove the finish.


----------



## kellid (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
The crayon is washable, but flat paint isn't. It'll water-stain the wall, and leave a mark that even more paint wont' cover.

I'm gonna break out of my naturalness and give the Magic Eraser a try. Thanks for the idea!

From my understanding it is made of crushed pumice stone and nothing more, am I wrong?


----------

